
How I got better at customer interview management - standrews
http://purde.net/2018/02/customer-development-pipedrive/
======
rlancer
Great work, we can help you find tech collaborators on collaborizm.com, I'm
the cto.

~~~
dang
It's fine to reference your own work on HN if it's relevant and part of a good
conversation, but it's not fine to post promotional comments to HN. The
criteria for being on the right side of that line are: 1) is there interesting
relevant info and 2) has the commenter been posting these repeatedly.

By those criteria your comment is on the wrong side of the line. It's not in
your interest to post like this to HN because to many users it feel spammy.

~~~
jgust
It's sort of related, see PS3 in the article.

~~~
dang
Perhaps, but there isn't enough information in the comment to make it over the
line.

